# Printer not working



## Knight (Dec 5, 2022)

Fun with Microsoft & our Brother 2300 series printer.

Printer stopped working after a win 11 update. No problem use the Microsoft trouble shooter to fix problem. Didn't fix problem but did say a DLL file is missing. Didn't say which DLL file so I could get  online to get that file.

OK next step see if computer still recognized the printer. It did but showed it offline. My wife nervous now because there was a choice to remove it. I opted for removal, she said I should buy a new one since now there was no printer shown as installed.

Not so fast!! Went to the Brother web site & downloaded for free the install exe. for our model. That worked the printer is working. Happy wife Happy life.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm having a problem with my Canon Printer. It told me that I'd run out of Black ink.. so I bought the ink and replaced it ( first time for me because estranged O/H always did those things).. but it;s still not  working.. even looked it up on youtube, and followed instructions but it just won't print.. so I'm thinking to buy another one.. but I'm wondering if even after buying a new one I'll have a problem connecting it up.. so many I've looked at have reviews which say that they're a PITA to connect especially those which now work alongside Amazon Echo


----------



## Knight (Dec 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm having a problem with my Canon Printer. It told me that I'd run out of Black ink.. so I bought the ink and replaced it ( first time for me because estranged O/H always did those things).. but it;s still not  working.. even looked it up on youtube, and followed instructions but it just won't print.. so I'm thinking to buy another one.. but I'm wondering if even after buying a new one I'll have a problem connecting it up.. so many I've looked at have reviews which say that they're a PITA to connect especially those which now work alongside Amazon Echo


Maybe buying a printer that is USB connected would be easier for you. Shouldn't interfere with Amazon Echo.  Typically a printer comes with easy to follow setup instructions.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm having a problem with my Canon Printer. It told me that I'd run out of Black ink.. so I bought the ink and replaced it ( first time for me because estranged O/H always did those things).. but it;s still not  working.. even looked it up on youtube, and followed instructions but it just won't print.. so I'm thinking to buy another one.. but I'm wondering if even after buying a new one I'll have a problem connecting it up.. so many I've looked at have reviews which say that they're a PITA to connect especially those which now work alongside Amazon Echo


Check to make sure if it's black ink that needed replacement and not color ink. If it's color ink, then replace that. Also, hitting the Start button on the black color or hitting the "OK" button often does the trick. Play around with it. Turn it off, then on. Usually, it's something simple. I've had many issues over the years and have been able to resolve them. So please don't go buying a new one yet.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Check to make sure if it's black ink that needed replacement and not color ink. If it's color ink, then replace that. Also, hitting the Start button on the black color or hitting the "OK" button often does the trick. Play around with it. Turn it off, then on. Usually, it's something simple. I've had many issues over the years and have been able to resolve them. So please don't go buying a new one yet.


yes it definitely is the Black ink..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Knight said:


> Maybe buying a printer that is USB connected would be easier for you. Shouldn't interfere with Amazon Echo.  Typically a printer comes with easy to follow setup instructions.


I'm not concerned about Amazon Echo...altho' I have one.. it's not connected to my Printer because the Canon isn't Echo enabled... but it does seem that every new printer I've looked at  is Echo enabled, and that's a bit daunting for me. Do they mean you have to use it through AE or just that it's available... if I want to..


and yes I thought Printers were fairly easy to install until I've been researching new ones, and there's a lot of complaints about setting them up, and not being able to.. and having to return them.. 

if only my daughter was closer she could do it..


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 5, 2022)

I've had HP (Hewlett Packard) printers since 2000 and my current one was so easy to install.  It pretty much does everything for you!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 5, 2022)

My new Canon printer was a NIGHTMARE to set up with wi-fi,
and to try to calibrate the color printing was awful!
I don't understand technology at all and their printers come with
NO instruction booklet!
The on-line instructions are limited so it's kind of trial and error.
If the company cuts corners in instructions, what else are they skimping on?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 5, 2022)

We bought a new HP printer and neither one of us wants to see how it works.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 5, 2022)

@hollydolly You might try this HD - *https://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/software/my-printer.html?os=windows%2010%20(64-bit)&language=*


----------



## Gaer (Dec 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> We bought a new HP printer and neither one of us wants to see how it works.


Had an HP once but found it terribly invasive!  Pop-ups everywhere!


----------



## Right Now (Dec 5, 2022)

A friend  had the same issue as you after a Win 11 update.  She asked me to look at it.  It also said offline, it was a HP All In One.  I uninstalled, then reinstalled it, was connected with a USB, not wifi.  The only issue is that when she uses the scan option, she needs to change settings to scanner.  Then, simply return setting to the printer.  All is normal once again.


----------



## Jules (Dec 5, 2022)

Same issue with our HP printer after the latest update.  We can print from our iPads still.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2022)

Yeah it's always good to check with the website or the company's tech support.  I had to speak with tech support about the Canon printer I had when it stopped working since it was an older model not covered on the website. Problem fixed.  With the latest Canon I have, when I upgraded my Mac OS, it stopped working. I didn't feel like being frustrated and since I hardly print anything, just didn't deal with the problem. When the occasion came up about a month ago when I found I did need to use it, something told me it would work...and it did !  I may still need to call if the scanner feature doesn't work though. Haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Ah, yes the fun with Microsoft never ends.


----------



## SeniorBen (Dec 6, 2022)

My Samsung printer finally died after over 20 years. Well, it didn't actually die; it just groans loudly and spits out wrinkled, blank sheets of paper.

I have an old Dell that's actually brand new. I got it free with a laptop a long time ago but didn't need it since I had my Samsung that worked fine. It's been sitting in a box all this time.

So last week, I hooked the Dell printer up to my PC and... nothing. Windows searched for a driver but it turns out, Dell never made a driver for that model for use with Windows 10.

I hooked the printer up to my Mac-Linux Laptop and it worked just fine. Evidently, a Linux developer somewhere wrote a driver for it.

I hardly ever print anything any more, so it's not really a big deal to use the laptop if I need to print something. I'm not going to buy a new printer unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 6, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Check to make sure if it's black ink that needed replacement and not color ink. If it's color ink, then replace that. Also, hitting the Start button on the black color or hitting the "OK" button often does the trick. Play around with it. Turn it off, then on. Usually, it's something simple. I've had many issues over the years and have been able to resolve them. So please don't go buying a new one yet.


I find that having a rant, use of profane language and then a phone call to the computer fellow always gets things done.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> @hollydolly You might try this HD - *https://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/software/my-printer.html?os=windows%2010%20(64-bit)&language=*


Thank you, that's kind of you.. but my Mac Operating system isn't on the drop down list...  Mine is the latest Mac Ventura.


----------



## perplexed (Dec 6, 2022)

I recently had a guy upgrade my computer to windows 10 and my cannon printer would not work after that. The man did all the downloads to upgrade my printer and still nothing but as I recall he had to do "something manually" not a download to get printer to work. Don't give up keep trying and hopefully it will work. Did you call the printer manufacture maybe they can help.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 6, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> I find that having a rant, use of profane language and then a phone call to the computer fellow always gets things done.


Yep! That sounds about right!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 6, 2022)

My HP printer is so old that I need Adobe Flash Player for Internet Explorer installed to access all of its functions.  However, both IE and AFP are obsolete, and support for them ended a couple of years ago.  So far, I have been able to still use the printer, but I can see the day coming when I have to buy a new printer, because the "updates" have made it unusable.


----------



## s76l42 (Dec 7, 2022)

Knight said:


> Fun with Microsoft & our Brother 2300 series printer.
> 
> Printer stopped working after a win 11 update. No problem use the Microsoft trouble shooter to fix problem. Didn't fix problem but did say a DLL file is missing. Didn't say which DLL file so I could get  online to get that file.
> 
> ...


Go to the manufacturers website and download the most current driver/software for your printer. Uninstall the printer and reboot your computer. Then reinstall using the most current software.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 7, 2022)

I have a separate scanner for that reason, rather than having an all in one. My scanner a;so works as a copier.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 10, 2022)

Holly, I went through hell trying to replace the black cartridge on my HP printer, until I discovered a piece of the plastic tab covering the print head.   I also had trouble setting up the printer through the USB, but it works faultlessly through WiFi connection.  This is good so I can print from anywhere round the house.


----------

